# Thought for the Week 17/3/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

A few people have requested the following poem - a popular poem, that even if you have read it many times, it still manages to uplift, especially during those dark, troublesome days 

​
*Footprints in the Sand

One night I had a dream. I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord. 
Across the sky flashed scenes from my life. For each scene I noticed two sets of footprints in the sand; one belonging to me and the other to the Lord.

When the last scene of my life flashed before me, I looked back at the footprints in the sand. 
I noticed that many times along the path of my life there was only one set of footprints.
I also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of my life.

This really bothered me and I questioned the Lord about it. 
"Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you, you'd walk with me all the way, however I noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life there was only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why, when I needed you most you would leave me."

The Lord replied, "My precious child, I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering when you see only one set of footprints, 
it was then that I carried you."

Copyright © 1984 Mary Stevenson.*​


----------



## Nofi (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Dibley, such a blessing.

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Dibley

It's always brought me comfort, and I am needing that comfort more than ever at the moment.

I hope lots of other people enjoy it too.  XX


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Have heard this poem many a time - but nevertheless always find it very uplifting.

Thank you Dibley  

Anand xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is one of those lovely poems that always means so much whenever I hear it

Thanks Dibley  

I have to tried to find this so I can hang it on my walls but I can only find it on a picture that I don't like very much


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

I too love this poem. There is such truth in it and it reminds me that even though I often don't see or understand the bigger picture, God does. Its on par with the song "You raise me up". Truly inspirational.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I liked Footprints as soon as I saw it, can't remember where but it was a good few years before I gave my life to God.


----------

